# Expat Survey



## HDYD

If you are an expat we would love to hear from you!

We are 4 expats currently in Moscow who have found aspects of expat life lacking so we have decided to do something about it. We are developing an interactive service dedicated to expats because:

Expats are special people who live special lives.

We want to hear what you think! Please click on the link below.

The survey takes only 10 minutes and is, of course, anonymous.

Thank you!

The HDYD Expat Survey


----------



## xabiaxica

HDYD said:


> If you are an expat we would love to hear from you!
> 
> We are 4 expats currently in Moscow who have found aspects of expat life lacking so we have decided to do something about it. We are developing an interactive service dedicated to expats because:
> 
> Expats are special people who live special lives.
> 
> We want to hear what you think! Please click on the link below.
> 
> The survey takes only 10 minutes and is, of course, anonymous.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> The HDYD Expat Survey


well I tried but I can't answer question 9 as none of the options apply to me!


----------

